# Cowboy Charters Freeport,Tx



## mapdit_007 (Jun 1, 2012)

Cowboy Charters 32 ft. Contender

I have book a trip with the Cowboy Charter out of Freeport, Tx for 10-12 hours Blue water fishing on Monday March 18. Currently there are 4 guys book and have 2 spot open . The trip is schedule to leave the dock at 6am Monday morning and coming back in around 5-6 pm on Monday. We can either go with 5 guys or max out at 6. Cost per person if 6 is going is roughly $330.00 per person including fuel. This calculation base on 160 gal of fuel but I doubt it if we be burning that much fuel. So the trip is probably a little bit less. The weather looking good according to the storm surl website for Monday .The actual cost is $1275.00 plus fuel , 6 person max. Deposit is $60.00 person, so shoot me a pm if interest and or need any other detail. My cell number 214-998-5481. Tran

Paid:

Tran
Hiep
Jacky
Sam


----------



## mapdit_007 (Jun 1, 2012)

2 spot still open. Look like the weather going to be good 0-2 ft of sea for Monday March 18 , if it hold up. Will be fishing for aj/wahoo/king/b-liner/grouper.


----------

